# summer winter hook up



## ROSIE212 (Dec 26, 2009)

my coil just went on my heater  I have a summer winter hook up I get very limited amount of hot water.  repair main just left and suggested  I purchase a new heater instead of investing in another coil.  Can anyone help?  I heat my home with oil.  
thanks


----------



## mr plumber of rochdale (Dec 27, 2009)

It could save time to get a new heater, The coil is a tricky thing to replace depending on the model of your heater, Some can be not as much hard to do as awkward meaning time consuming and time means money $$$ . You need to ask a proffessional for an exact quote on both, New heater installed and new coil installed.. make sure they know that what they quote is the price you pay regardless of the time it takes..


----------



## ROSIE212 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for your response.  Do you have anything to do with installing heating systems?


----------

